# new here, not new to this hobby!



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello haunt forum! 
I have been doing special effects make up and set design for about 10 years. Like most I started with my love of Halloween as a kid and broadened my view in college. My teachers didn't really care for a beheaded statue of David as a final sculpture class piece or a homage to scanners as a final painting class project but that's what I get for going to a community college. Anyway, I have done set design and construction for about 20 shows over the last several years and have worked with all sorts of people and materials through that time as well. I currently work at a great haunted house in central new york, i dont want to give myself a title but "the creepy special fx guy" comes to mind! I specialize in designing the never before seen and come up with some wacky ideas in the process that usually turn out well in the end. I hope to be of some assistance as well as finding some inspiration and assistance in this forum! Thanks a lot!
Flesh


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Kymmm (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome!! Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! we welcome psycho's like you! i've always been interested in special fx. i look forward to seeing some of your work!


----------

